# My SEAT Leon Top Sport



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everybody!
My name is Octavio Alatorre from GDL Mexico and this is my SEAT Leon Top Sport 03. The mod list is really shallow, but I'm looking forward for a Forge Splitter DV and an ECU Repro. 
Talking about the repro do anybosy knows which brand between REVO, APR and GIAC is better for this 20VT? I hope you can help me!
Regards from GDL!!
































Here with another 20VT 
































































Nice ass!
































The fist mod, made from 3 SMIC jeje!


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

Suggestions and comments are very welcome!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

Nice car you got there!
How about LCR front splitter?
It´s very easy to add on Cupra/TS/FR bumper.
I fitted mine in about 15mins.


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (Cede)*

Sure I know that. Actually my car is not really low but I rather make the LCR front bumper swap! Maybe soon!
Thanks, by the way your car is hot too!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

Are those seats custom trimmed on leather/alcantara?
They look so damn hot!!








I have the stock cloth sport buckets, and i whish my seats look as great as yours.
Also i envy the sunroof!








Have you remapped it yet?
I would go for APR...they make very nice programs.
Revo is way too spiky for my taste and atleast in Finland their customer care sucks so badly.


_Modified by Cede at 11:09 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (Cede)*

Oh thanks.
BTW the seats came from factory, it's the TS version!








No no yet, I mean APR and the most knowed brands are really expensive I mean the worth it but it's hard to save $700 USD to remapped. And well I want to sold it soon maybe in December. That's bad I know but I have to!


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

I also have the TS version, but still not those fancy seats...well the seats are the same but mines are black/grey cloth.








Well there are some differences between cars that are sold in Mexico compared to cars sold in Finland.
I think you dont have heated seats and rear view mirrors like we do.
$700 USD for APR doesnt sound too bad to me...
Those are $1000 USD here in Finland.
Dude, why do you sell the car...whats the mileage?


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (Cede)*

62,455 km most be 39,000 miles is almos new I mean it has 4 years the paint and body are just really good, engine and suspension pretty good.
And well it's a long story.
Maybe I will ask 13,000 USD with all the mods; Suspension, Ice, Wheels, and HID lights.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

Aftermarket HIDs?
Were they hard to install?
Do you have them at the highbeams as well?
What are you thinking to get next after you sell your Leon?


----------



## GTI3309 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (Cede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cede* »_
What are you thinking to get next after you sell your Leon?

he is building a killer MKIII JTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (Cede)*

Not not really there is a lot of information in differents forums about the installation. For me takes me 20 minutes per headlight.
If you don't find nothing, I'll be glad to send one that I have over here.
Greetings!


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (GTI3309)*

Hey Serch, how u doing my friend?
And yes you're right I want something like this, damn it just insane!








or maybe like this


----------



## RZ500 (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

The car looks great, the IC super I sill go wit REVO, I Tried APR and Revo and Revo is the best in my point of view with this cars.
Here is mine at the Amozoc Puebla Race Track
























And at the Acapulco Rally



























_Modified by RZ500 at 5:26 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## turbizznatch (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (atarier)*

Sorry I cannot be of any help to you but I would just like to say you have a very nice ride. I wish we can get those here in California. Are you planning on selling it?


----------



## Israel (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (turbizznatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbizznatch* »_Sorry I cannot be of any help to you but I would just like to say you have a very nice ride. I wish we can get those here in California. Are you planning on selling it?
 you right man we can get those here in usa but they are very nice my cusin has one but hes from Mex D.F http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (RZ500)*

*Make your own Thread man! *


----------



## atarier (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: My SEAT Leon Top Sport (turbizznatch)*

Yes Sr!
Well thanks for the comments, but yes, the Spanish Assembly sucks, believe me!
This Leon has be a nightmare for me!


----------

